
I (Accidentally) Travelled the World During a Pandemic - ericvanular
https://ericvanular.com/pandemic-travel-101/
======
ericvanular
The last couple of months have been completely life changing. Oddly enough,
they were always supposed to be, but in very different ways than I expected.
I’m sure most people could say that right now, but being in 6 countries during
that period really turned things up to the next level.

I wrote this as somewhat of a self-therapy session but other people have told
me that I should share it.

Ultimately, I ended up in the Philippines, Indonesia (Bali), Australia,
Mexico, the United States, and Canada within a roughly 6 week period.

Hope you enjoy the crazy story.

